# Recommendations for NY horse retirement



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any horse retirement facilities in New York or within close distance. I may need in the future so was hoping to get some recommendations to know about in advance. Thank you.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

NY is a big state......


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes it is, LOL I was interested in places that would be within 3 hours of NYC in any direction just to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry-can't help with that part of the state.......


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Poke around on liequine.com, I used to see horse retirement adds constantly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cant you just board the horse somewhere ? or is it a rescue you want to send the horse to, so you dont have a board bill ?


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I board him now and I am definitely keeping him. The boarding facilities near me do not have a lot of room to roam for horses. As he's getting older, I was looking into facilities that might have grass pastures for great turn out and thought a retirement type place would have both the care services needed but also the room for a horse to be a horse. Being able to visit is also a necessity for me and of course I will pay for this, he is my horse, and always will be.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually free lease my older guy to a therapeutic riding facility. He is close enough so that I can visit occasionally, has a job and is happy to be getting ridden a little and loved a lot. He will return to me when he can no longer do this. Is this a possibility? If there is a good one near you it might be worth looking into.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Look in Millbrook, NY or Pawling, NY and even towards Kent, CT. Paul Fournier would be my first choice to send a retired horse, but I am not sure he is still in that business. He is in Millbrook.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You could also look for someone who boards their horse on private property and needs a buddy, you might be able to find somewhere closer to you that way and the board bill will likely be smaller.


----------

